# 4 Lo Ngại Khi Mua Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên



## thuthuytatana (6/4/19)

Nệm cao su thiên nhiên có giá thành không hề rẻ, do đó trước khi đưa ra quyết định mua nệm đòi hỏi bạn cần tìm hiểu thật kỹ để tránh những trường hợp đáng tiếc xảy ra nhé!

Sau đây là 4 Lo Ngại Khi Mua Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên thường gặp của nhiều người, cùng tìm hiểu xem đó là những lo lắng nào? Bạn có đang hoặc đã gặp phải điều tương tự? Liệu những điều đó có ảnh hưởng lớn đến quyết định mua nệm của bạn hay không nhé!

Nệm cao su thiên nhiên là một cầu nối tuyệt vời nhất giúp bạn chăm sóc giấc ngủ ngon lành, êm ái nhất cho các thành viên trong gia đình. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên với ưu điểm nổi bật nâng đỡ và giữ cho cột sống luôn ở tư thế thẳng khi đang nằm ngủ và đặc biệt thoáng mát, êm ái do được làm từ 100 % cao su thiên nhiên nên sản phẩm nệm cao su luôn nhận sự tin tưởng của nhiều người tiêu dùng. Tuy nhiên, không ít người vẫn còn ngần ngại khi có dự định mua nệm cao su thiên nhiên bởi sự tác động của các yếu tố như sau:

*1. Mùi hôi của cao su:*
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên được sản xuất từ cao su thô tự nhiên, tuy trải qua quá trình xử lý và sơ chế nhưng tấm nệm vẫn còn những mùi đặc trưng của cao su thiên nhiên, gây sự khó chịu cho người sử dụng khi mới tiếp xúc.




_Được làm hoàn toàn từ cao su thô tự nhiên do đó nệm cao su thiên nhiên thường có mùi khó chịu._

Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể yên tâm vì mùi này sẽ không kéo dài lâu, khi mới mua nệm về sử dụng, bạn chỉ cần đặt nệm ở nơi thoáng mát trong khoảng 3-5h thì mùi hôi khó chịu sẽ giảm đi đáng kể và sau vài ngày sử dụng thì sẽ hoàn toàn biến mất.

Một điều đặc biệt nữa là, lúc đầu bạn sẽ thấy khó chịu và hơi khó thở nếu chưa quen nhưng bạn có thể yên tâm vì mùi này không hề gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, vô cùng an toàn và thân thiện với môi trường và người sử dụng.

*2. Giá thành cao:*
Thuộc dòng sản phẩm cao cấp, được làm từ nguyên liệu hoàn toàn tự nhiên và an toàn, thân thiện với cả con người và môi trường do đó nệm cao su thiên nhiên có giá thành cao là điều hiển nhiên vì chất lượng tương xứng với giá tiền.

Nếu bạn lo ngại vì giá nệm cao su thiên nhiên quá cao, khả năng tài chính của bản thân không đủ đáp ứng thì bạn có thể lựa chọn những sản phẩm thay thế giá thành rẻ hơn nhưng các đặc tính vật lý, tính chất vẫn được đảm bảo như nệm cao su thiên nhiên, đó là: nệm cao su nhân tạo hoặc nệm cao su tổng hợp. Tuy nhiên, 2 dòng nệm thay thế này có 1 nhược điểm là không được thân thiện với môi trường.




_Nệm cao su nhân tạo là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho bạn nếu khả năng tài chính bị hạn chế_

Hoặc một sự lựa chọn có thể nói là hoàn hảo dành cho bạn đó là mua nệm trả góp. Hiện nay, hầu hết các công ty, nhà phân phối đều có những chương trình mua nệm trả góp từ 6 tháng -1 năm nhằm hỗ trợ người tiêu dùng. Đây là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời nếu bạn muốn sở hữu một chiếc nệm cao su thiên nhiên nhưng khả năng tài chính hạn chế.

*3. Nhiều hàng giả, hàng nhái gây nhầm lẫn:*
Vì là sản phẩm cao cấp, đắt tiền do đó nệm cao su thiên nhiên của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng hiện nay cũng bị làm giả khá nhiều do mục đích trục lợi của một số người. Vậy nên, bạn cần thật cẩn thận khi đi mua nệm cao su thiên nhiên nhé. Một số lưu ý cần thiết cho bạn:

Để đảm bảo, bạn nên đến trực tiếp showroom của các thương hiệu, nhà sản xuất để mua hoặc tìm những nhà phân phối, đại lý chính thức và có uy tín của các hãng sản xuất, thường thì tại các nhà phân phối sẽ có những chương trình khuyến mãi và quà tặng kèm khá hấp dẫn đấy.
Xem thật kỹ thông tin nguồn gốc, nhà sản xuất được in trên nệm.
Sự chênh lệch giá khá lớn so với những sản phẩm nệm cao su thiên nhiên cùng loại của những hãng sản  xuất, thương hiệu lớn.




_Lựa chọn nệm có thương hiệu, nhãn mác rõ ràng giúp bạn tránh bị mua phải hàng giả hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng._

*4. Dễ bị ảnh hưởng bởi nhiệt độ cao:*
Do đặc tính của cao su tự nhiên, do đó nệm cao su thiên nhiên thường dễ bị ảnh hưởng bởi nhiệt độ cao, khi gặp nhiệt độ cao cấu trúc cao su sẽ dễ bị thay đổi, cao su trở nên khô và bở, xuất hiện những mảnh vụn, qua một thời gian sẽ làm cho nệm nhanh bị hỏng và không giữ được những tính chất như ban đầu.

Vậy nên, trước khi mua nệm cao su thiên nhiên bạn nên chuẩn bị cho mình một căn phòng thật thoáng mát, tránh ánh nắng mặt trời chiếu trực tiếp, như vậy tấm nệm của bạn mới bền lâu bạn nhé.


----------

